# 2000 Pathfinder Bose 1 CD replacement?



## MnSD (Aug 25, 2005)

I have had great luck with my 2000 Pathfinder until recently. In looking here, seems many have the same luck with Bose. Guess I am lucky mine lasted so long. It skips, I get the error message. I'm gettin a new one. Any advice on the wiring? Probably just go to Crutch. They may cost a little more but their service from my experience is tops. Any experience using one of their wiring kits? Any problems in removing the dash pieces to get to the stereo head unit? 
Thanks folks.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know about your car, but Crutchfield uses Metra wiring kits which are very good and easy to connect. They even come with directions and pictures.


----------



## MnSD (Aug 25, 2005)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I don't know about your car, but Crutchfield uses Metra wiring kits which are very good and easy to connect. They even come with directions and pictures.


Thanks Captain, preciate the input. I had good luck with my system but hey its going on 6 years old. So time for an Alpine head unit I think. Any problem with disconnecting the battery and the alarm system is one of the things I was wondering about?


----------



## MnSD (Aug 25, 2005)

*Out with the Bose and in with the Alpine.*

For those of you having the Bose CD err problem, and just tired of a decent at best system. Just installed a new Alpine head unit, it sounds great. Super easy install with the kit they sell at Crutchfield. Took about an hour. The alpine head unit is great, the existing speakers sound better then they ever did with the Bose..


----------



## MnSD (Aug 25, 2005)

*Scosche Amp interface kits*



captain_shrapnel said:


> I don't know about your car, but Crutchfield uses Metra wiring kits which are very good and easy to connect. They even come with directions and pictures.


Captain, mine came with a Scosche Amp interface kit fron Crutchfield, maybe it had to do with the Alpine system?. Its was easy as matching and crimping the colored wires, grounding the unit. I will say that the Scosche unit while it delivered what it promised is a little delicate as far as adjusting the volume from the speakers. The adjustment controls are very poorly made, fortunatley there is plenty of room behind the headunit and utility cup created when you remove the Bose system to secure this little black plastic unit.. I have kept my Bose stock speakers for now. They sound better then ever, were always underpowered with the stock component system in the vehicle.


----------



## shawndoggy (Aug 22, 2005)

MnSD said:


> They sound better then ever, were always underpowered with the stock component system in the vehicle.


You know that your alpine deck isn't powering the speakers, though, right? That box that you connected to the deck is making your Bose amps think that they are being fed an input from the Bose headunit. There is no more power going to your speakers than there was before.


----------



## MnSD (Aug 25, 2005)

shawndoggy said:


> You know that your alpine deck isn't powering the speakers, though, right? That box that you connected to the deck is making your Bose amps think that they are being fed an input from the Bose headunit. There is no more power going to your speakers than there was before.


Shawn,
You are right and wrong. The amps that came stock with the car certainly think all is normal, I believe there are 3 of them. However with the controls on the Amp kit you can actually tweek the amount of power going to the speakers. I'd also have to believe that the technology is at least slightly improved if only that I have a digital equalizer to tweek also the treble and Bass in various ways. I am not sure what the power going to the speakers was before or how the Bose unit delivered it. All I can say is the sound is now more powerful by a large measure and cleaner less distorted in that I have more sound with less power with the Alpine and amp kit.


----------

